# Yamaha L-Series Guitars



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone know of a music store in Ontario or Quebec that stocks Yamaha L-series guitars? Steve's offers them for sale, but they are special order items. For a $2000 to $4000 guitar, I for sure want to try as well as compare them before committing.
Thanks.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

umm try sherwood music in kitchener, they sometimes have nicer L series stuff through... IIRC folkway in guelph had a used one a while back, it'd be worth a call for sure.. 

they're not super common... L&M bloor might? have one or two.. great guitars for the money... 

LA music has a few Alvarez Yairis if you're willing to consider other high end japanese models... 

for what it's worth, every L series guitar i've ever played (not a ton, maybe a dozen over the years) was a VERY nice guitar.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks fudb. I'll make a few phone calls.
This is a really cool video of the L series factory.
YouTube - Yamaha L series handcrafted Acoustic (factory tour)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Harmony Music in Belleville had several last summer


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Furtz said:


> Thanks fudb. I'll make a few phone calls.
> This is a really cool video of the L series factory.
> YouTube - Yamaha L series handcrafted Acoustic (factory tour)


I never realised how particular they are over their workmanship. My father has a LL-16 and it's a top notch guitar, light years ahead of my FG750.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Harmony Music in Belleville had several last summer


Thanks shoretyus. They have an LL26 that I'm gonna check out next week.
Sure wish there was a way around that danged HST.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> I never realised how particular they are over their workmanship.


they used to be one of the best kept secrets in guitars but no longer...and they`ve been building great guitars for decades, my oldest go back to the early 1950s and get played regularly.
Had an LL33J and the nut was just a little narrow for my hands, but they are built for the Japanese market so yeah it`s important to play em before buying em. What I love about my old Yamaha Dynamic nylons is the fat neck...they fit me very well and they sound amazing plus...all solid wood.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

There's an LL11 on the Fredericton KIJIJI for a pretty reasonable price. Maybe he'll do mail order. 

Yamaha LL 11 acoustic guitar. Real Beauty - Fredericton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Fredericton Canada.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

sneakypete said:


> they used to be one of the best kept secrets in guitars but no longer...and they`ve been building great guitars for decades, my oldest go back to the early 1950s and get played regularly.
> Had an LL33J and the nut was just a little narrow for my hands, but they are built for the Japanese market so yeah it`s important to play em before buying em. What I love about my old Yamaha Dynamic nylons is the fat neck...they fit me very well and they sound amazing plus...all solid wood.


I played an LL36 a few years back and have to admit it's probably one of the best acoustics I've ever laid my hands on. Had to pass up an offer on a brand new LL26 a month ago $2000 tax in brand new, just didn't have the funds at the time.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I still have my red label FG500 that I bought at the Winnipeg Yamaha music store back around '73. It is the sweetest sounding guitar I've ever owned. At that time Yamaha made three hand-made models... FG500, FG1500 and FG2500. 
I'm so lucky to have had this guitar all these years. Had some frets replaced and a Fishman pickup installed by Rufus when he was still in Kingston about fifteen years ago. Unfortunately, I think the old dear is due for a neck reset, and I'm not sure how to go on this. 
Should I fix up the old FG500, or buy a spanking new LL26?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Furtz said:


> Should I fix up the old FG500, or buy a spanking new LL26?


Hard call. There are so few used L's for sale ( gee it's easy to figure out why) that you have to buy new. $2k put's you into a big market. I played a great 30 yr old L in the summer and it was sweet. A neck reset won't be as much as a new guitar but might cost as much as the guitar is worth .. get a quote. Hard to beat aged wood and it won't stop you from hauling it to a campfire. 


Yamaha has been making instruments for a long time. I played nice Yamaha grand piano today. Also own a Yamaha trombone.


----------



## Philx (Jan 11, 2011)

Long and Mcquade in Vancouver had a LL6 and LL16 before Christmas


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It seems LA Music in Mississauga has them in stock right now:

Yamaha LS26


----------



## Ander (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm glad to see you think so highly of the Yamaha L-Series. I have an L-Series that's around 20–25 years old. I bought it at a guitar shop in Vancouver (no longer in business) that specialized in handmades and collectables. It was interesting to find a single Yamaha among the upper-end luthier and custom models, but when I played it, I understood why it was there. :?)

The odd thing is, I've been unable to find any details on this particular model. The salesguy told me it was part of a short run of handmades Yamaha "did as an experiment," whether that means anything or not. Here's what I know:

Model: LCX-5 (made in Taiwan)

Serial no. 105049

It's a cutaway, with no electronics. The the peghead has a single large "L", in pearl with an abalone "shadow", under the "YAMAHA".

I've entered the serial at Yamaha's serial-lookup page, but it tells me it's "invalid". And the number doesn't match any of the formats described on this extensive page on Yamaha serials. Odd, eh?

Thanks for anything you may know, or be able to point me to. Cheers, Ander


----------



## Ander (Nov 16, 2011)

_[deleted—inadvertently posted twice]_


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

i would probably try emailing customer service at Yamaha directly. It's likely some small run of guitars either to test market with at major Yamaha retailers, or it could also be a specially ordered run by one of the same retailers.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

There's a really nice LL16 at Bluegrass Connection for $600 with hard case.
I know it's in mint shape and sounds awesome because I traded it in for a Tele a month or two ago.

http://www.bluegrassconnection.ca/Bluegrass/Used_Acoustic_Guitars/Pages/Yamaha_LL16.html


----------



## Ander (Nov 16, 2011)

fudb said:


> i would probably try emailing customer service at Yamaha directly. It's likely some small run of guitars either to test market with at major Yamaha retailers, or it could also be a specially ordered run by one of the same retailers.


Thanks! 

Okay, I'm entering these extra characters here so the board will let me post this "too short" reply. :?)


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello
You'll be happy to know that St. John's Music (Merivale Road) in Ottawa has a very good selection. The have two LL-36s and a LL-26, as well as a LJ-16, LL-16s and LL-6s...this was the last time a checked about a month ago. If you wish I can go by a give you a detailed account of their inventory over the next day or so.


----------

